# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Ukrainian  Ступені порівняння.

## Zaya

степень — ст*у*пінь, -пеня, _ч._
сравнение — порівн*я*ння
положительная степень — звич*а*йний ступінь 
сравнительная степень — в*и*щий ступінь
превосходная степень — найв*и*щий ступінь 
Ступені порівняння
 Ступені порівняння — словозмінна категорія прикметників і прислівників, в якій виявляється здатність вияву ознаки шляхом співвідносної характеристики. Існує в протиставленні звичайного, вищого й найвищого ступенів порівняння. Звичайний ступінь прикметників є вихідною формою (_солодка диня, легка хмаринка, проста відповідь_), від якого за допомогою суфіксів, префіксів та допоміжних слів утворюються синтетичні й аналітичні форми вищого та найвищого ступенів порівняння: _простіший, легше; найпростіший, найлегше; більш легке, найменш легке_. Категорію ступенів порівняння мають лише якісні прикметники і прислівники.
(Сучасна українська мова. Довідник за редакцією О. Д. Пономаріва) 
§ 69. Ступенювання прикметників
1. Вищий ступінь прикметників утворюється додаванням:
а) Суфікса *-іш-* або *-ш-* до основи чи до кореня звичайної форми якісного прикметника: _нов-íш-ий, повн-íш-ий, син-íш-ий, дешéв-ш-ий, солóд-ш-ий_.
б) Слів *більш, менш* до звичайної форми якісного прикметника: _більш вдáлий, більш глибóкий, менш вередлúвий_.
2. Найвищий ступінь прикметників утворюється додаванням:
а) Префікса *най-* до форми вищого ступеня: _найбíльший, найкрáща, наймéнше._
б) Слів *найбільш, найменш* до звичайної форми якісного прикметника: _найбíльш зрýчний, найбíльш стійкá, наймéнш приє´мне_.
 Для посилення вживаються при формах найвищого ступеня прикметників частки *що* і *як*; пишуться вони з прикметниками разом: _щонайсильнíший, якнайбíльший, якнайшвúдший_.
(«Український правопис», 4-те видання, виправлене й доповнене, Київ, видавництво «Наукова думка», 1994 р.) 
Різна міра ознаки може виражатися й іншими способами: _низенький, препоганий, густо-синій, дуже гарний._
_______________________________ 
Перевод на русский: 
Степени сравнения — словоизменительная категория имен прилагательных и наречий, в которой проявляется способность выражения признака путем соотносительной характеристики. Существует в противопоставлении положительной, сравнительной и превосходной степеней сравнения. Положительная степень прилагательных является исходной формой (_солодка диня, легка хмаринка, проста відповідь_), от которой при помощи суффиксов, префиксов и вспомогательных слов образуются синтетические и аналитические формы сравнительной и превосходной степеней сравнения: _простіший, легше; найпростіший, найлегше; більш легке, найменш легке_. Категорию степеней сравнения имеют только качественные имена прилагательные и наречия. 
1. Сравнительная степень прилагательных образуется путем добавления:
а) Суффикса *-іш-* или *-ш-* к основе или корню положительной формы качественного прилагательного: _нов-íш-ий, повн-íш-ий, син-íш-ий, дешéв-ш-ий, солóд-ш-ий_.
б) Слов *більш, менш* к положительной форме качественного прилагательного: _більш вдáлий, більш глибóкий, менш вередлúвий_.
2. Превосходная степень прилагательных образуется путем добавления:
а) Приставки *най-* к форме сравнительной степени: _найбíльший, найкрáща, наймéнше._
б) Слов *найбільш, найменш* к положительной форме качественного прилагательного: _найбíльш зрýчний, найбíльш стійкá, наймéнш приє´мне._
 Для усиления употребляются при формах превосходной степени прилагательных частицы *що* и *як*; пишутся они с прилагательными слитно: _щонайсильнíший, якнайбíльший, якнайшвúдший_.
(«Український правопис», 4-е издание, исправленное и дополненное, Киев, издательство «Наукова думка», 1994 г.) 
Разная мера признака может выражаться и другими способами: _низéнький, препогáний, густо-сúній, дýже гáрний._

----------

